# 2009 bow kill



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont post much on the site but thought i mise well start posting more. so heres the story. i have a lot of trail cam photos this year of really nice deer that i wanted to kill. i was going from one hunting spot to another one. trying and trying to just get sumthing nice to come in range. thursday last week i went out in the morning and it was raining so i went home and went back to bed. when i got up i looked at my camera and saw this new buck on it. he was there 3 times already that day and the day before. he didnt look like a shooter really but i wasnt sure. so i said ill wait and see if he doesnt show up tonight if and when he does ill see if hes a shooter or not. sure enough come 445 he here came. it didnt take 2 seconds and i drew back. it was a 15 yard shot. hit him in the lung with the 4 blade muzzy and he didnt run more then 80 yards. he isnt my biggest buck ever or the biggest one i had on camera but he was big enough for me to shoot and be happy with year.

trail cam photos

















once we found him


----------



## dashizznit4504 (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck man!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Budddddyyyyy!!!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks guys. mushi wanna hit alum later?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...that's one heck of a buck. I haven't been able to pattern one yet on my trail camera. I've had it on the same tree for 2 years. I've got good pictures of big bucks, but their traveling pattern through there is very sporatic.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks man and keep at em one will slip up


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a beauty. Congrats


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great pics- Cool Story- great buck! 11-19 he was on his feet at 2:50pm!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks yea i know thats the crazy thing normally you see a buck and get it within a day or two off ur camera. but not on his next meal : )


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

almost ready for the wall.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations on a nice buck.

I am still waiting on one that size.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks man. just takes a lot of time in the woods. if you have a camera and you have seen it on the camera. he will come back. you just gotta be there next time he shows up. : ) goodluck


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice deer sir


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks shockem. we need to get together sometime man and do some fishing again or hunting this time.


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice buck 

Congrates


----------

